# Atheist Mistreatment in Iraq (US Military)



## adaminc (8 Aug 2007)

No, not by radical Muslims but by our own military. This email was forwarded to me from a soldier in Iraq whose friend is being harassed at another base for organizing a meeting of atheists on the base. The email was originally sent to Kathleen Johnson, the military director for American Atheists, who is currently serving in Iraq herself. The full email is below the fold:

Here is the rest of the story 
http://scienceblogs.com/dispatches/2007/08/atheist_mistreatment_in_iraq.php

Now I'm not in the CF yet, but I hope to be soon, and as an Atheist I hope these kinds of things don't happen to me, which I highly highly doubt they will, but has anyone heard of any stories about something like this happening in the CF?


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Aug 2007)

We're not in Iraq, so this doesn't apply to us. Before you try to stir the pot, get your facts correct.


----------



## Greymatters (8 Aug 2007)

I think you are taking an incorrect interpretation of the article here, as does the originator of the article. 

Just as discussion of politics is discouraged because it leads to arguments between brothers in arms in the field (who have more important things to do, like their job), discussion of religious belief is not so much discouraged as avoided by the troops themselves.  Each soldier's personal belief is their own and unless a question is asked, you dont propogate your faith or expect others to propogate theirs as it only causes conflict and confrontation.

In the US case you cited, most of the country (and its soldiers) is of some sort of Christian demonination and many of them treat their Christianity as holy and loyalty-bound as they do the flag of their country.  If you are going to preach Atheism you better expect some backlash, especially in an FOB where contact with the enemy brings soldiers a lot closer to the chance of death and likewise closer to their beliefs in God.      

Regarding your future in the CF, IMO, if you want to soldier, join up.  If you want to recruit for an Atheists chapter, then join the MAAF.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Aug 2007)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> We're not in Iraq, so this doesn't apply to us. Before you try to stir the pot, get your facts correct.



 ???

I see you fixated on "Iraq".  That has nothing to do with his question about his joining the CF and the same thing possibly happen to him.

In the CF, most are professional and really don't give a rat's a** as to what your Religious beliefs are.


----------



## Dirt Digger (8 Aug 2007)

Being a devout atheist for a number of years and with "NRE" stamped on my tags, I can say that I've never run into any problems with my belief model.  Usually the only other time you "see" the atheists is when people bow their heads to pray, and the atheist just keep looking around the room.  Much like bikers, we usually nod at each other.  ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Aug 2007)

George, I agree with what you say. However, the link provided notwithstanding, he opened with the impression that the communication was sent to him directly from a soldier in Iraq. I suppose I could have been more clear...


----------



## Trinity (8 Aug 2007)

The whole story sounds suspect to begin with.

This story was sent to him from a friend of a friend... uh huh.
Could be real, could be made up.  No one knows for sure. 

Someone once told me,

Believe half of what you see and nothing of what you read. 

(so technically, you should just dismiss this post  )


----------



## Greymatters (8 Aug 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Believe half of what you see and nothing of what you read.



I dont believe you...  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Aug 2007)

adaminc said:
			
		

> and as an Atheist I hope these kinds of things don't happen to me



No such thing as an atheist in a foxhole. op:


Wes


----------



## Cardstonkid (8 Aug 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> No such thing as an atheist in a foxhole. op:
> 
> 
> Wes



This is possibly the most asinine quote ever uttered. In truth more people have turned away from god because of war then have ever turned to him. 

Besides the author of the quote was not disparaging Atheists, rather he was disparaging foxholes.


----------



## MediTech (8 Aug 2007)

Cardstonkid said:
			
		

> In truth more people have turned away from god because of war then have ever turned to him.



How about citing some credible sources for us because you're just making statements without any proof.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Aug 2007)

Cardstonkid said:
			
		

> This is possibly the most asinine quote ever uttered. In truth more people have turned away from god because of war then have ever turned to him.
> 
> Besides the author of the quote was not disparaging Atheists, rather he was disparaging foxholes.



Firstly, it was tongue in cheek. The little popcorn dude should have gave that away. Asinine? Do you think I am some type of an idiot? And your supposed to be an officer  :

Secondly, have you ever been on a two-way rifle range and so scared for long periods, so much you thought you were not coming home?

On a serious note, I seen the most ruggid men in our FOB DFAC in Baghdad, openly pray before a meal and a mission.

Me,  there was times I thought I might never see another sunset, and I am about as non-religious as one can get. Many of those dates like, 11 Oct 06, 26 Oct 06, 05 Nov 06, and 21 Dec 06, and what happened then, are forever etched on my hard drive, and these dates were no weekend ex at Suffield or Wainwright!

So PULL your foot out of your mouth and PULL your head in Sir. Don't be so bloody rude!


Wes


----------



## Cardstonkid (8 Aug 2007)

Since the quote invokes anecdotal evidence I should be allowed the same privilege. 

On top of Anecdotal evidence I have the noted sociologist Libby who tracks the decline of religion since WWII. Although it is not a direct link it may suggest that soldiers came home with a little less enthusiasm for Gawd.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Aug 2007)

CK,

I was waiting for you to come back to see if you were going to persist in your bun fight. Wes quipped a well worn accepted phrase, in humour. Quit taking it as a launch point for a major thesis. Take it for what it is. I suggest you drop this line of posting and put the thread back on track. It's not about you.


----------



## Cardstonkid (8 Aug 2007)

My apologies, I didn't catch the humour-I wasn't sure what the popcorn guy meant. My Bad. By the way the asinine was in reference to the quote and not the person using it. I guess it is one of my hot buttons, whenever I hear that quote my teeth grate and my nostrils flare, so I need to take a chill pill and relax. My apologies for the offense.


----------



## razorguns (9 Aug 2007)

???

i've never seen anything of the like.  My suspicion is some group trying to cause schit, recruit members, and annoy people on the base.  If they simply spend 1-2 hours on a sunday, meeting and talking - just like any other religion - who'd care?

On sundays we have 'religious' services.  If 5 hindus want to get together and meet, no one will stop them.  I see little issue unless a particular group starts annoying others.  There is no 'harassment'.  Soldiers are too busy in a warzone to have time to 'harass' people lol.

r


----------

